# Choosing a Breeder (Florida hopefully)



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

So I thought I was prepared to search for my next puppy after Heidii went to the Rainbow Bridge but it's only been six weeks and it was really hard to look at puppies but I know I need to start doing my research so I went to a breeder and got lost in all the cuteness. I KNOW all the things that I should be looking for and speaking to a potential breeder about but I got too smitten with the puppies and couldn't remember any of my specific questions









So my question is when looking for a breeder what questions do you ask? I have been looking at websites and it gives me a general idea about breeding programs but how do you know what you are getting into? All the puppies are cute you can't deny that and in general most puppies are healthy and happy. How do you check temperment (sp?)? Do you just trust the breeder to pick out the pup for you? Wouldn't you want more hands on than that? 

Sorry about the long post -- mostly just need a list of what I should be looking for in a breeder and also there are not alot of showline breeders in Florida so any suggestions are welcome. I want to look here in Florida then if I don't find what I am looking for I will go outside the state.

Thanks









Melissa


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Sorry for your loss, it's never easy no matter how old they are.

Now, as for your questions, first you need to determine what type of gsd you like. American lines, german showlines, working lines, etc. What type of temperament/drive are you looking for? I know alot of breeders you come across don't temperament test. Look for those that DO. Even though the breeder has a good idea of how the pup is up to testing day, it's always nice to have a stranger to the pups come and you can see how they react. I don't allow buyers to pick out their pups. If I have 2 pups that fit what you're looking for then you would get a choice of those 2, not the whole litter. 

Basically it boils down to you trusting the breeder to pick something for you or recommend a pup, and the breeder trusting you for the care of one of their pups.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Andrew is located in Flordia: http://www.vonjagenstadt.com/

He is a member of the board here as well.

Good Luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Melissa, sorry about your loss







RIP Heidii
here are some cuties to tide you over while you are searching and they
are in FL!!!! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1205063&page=0&fpart=1







Beautiful Working lines!


----------



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

[quote<span style="color: #FF6666">] Now, as for your questions, first you need to determine what type of gsd you like. American lines, german showlines, working lines, etc. What type of temperament/drive are you looking for? I know alot of breeders you come across don't temperament test. Look for those that DO. Even though the breeder has a good idea of how the pup is up to testing day, it's always nice to have a stranger to the pups come and you can see how they react. I don't allow buyers to pick out their pups. If I have 2 pups that fit what you're looking for then you would get a choice of those 2, not the whole litter. </span>


> I agree with the above info.
> 
> I knew what dispostion I was looking for and temperment. The breeder had 2 dogs that fit what I was looking for and made the decision which one was right for me. Sassy has been wonderful and everything I wanted in GSD. She may not be right for some people,, but she is right for me.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

It's so hard to lose a good friend.

I second Andrew Masia 
http://www.jagenstadt.com/index.html

He has a litter now, but they may all be spoken for.

He's always helpful whether he has the pup for you or not.. and very knowledgeable. 

Good luck


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Thank you for the recommendations on Andrew. I went and met with Andrew over the weekend and I loved the litter he has on the ground right now, but am not ready right now, just wanted to start my research for the future. I did not want to limit myself to just looking at one breeder. 

As far as lines go I know I want german show lines, but if the right "pet quality" working line came along, I wouldn't be opposed to that. I like the look of the showlines better -- but that is the least of my concerns, I want health & temperament first, and not too over the top with working drives. 

Thank you for the responses.

Melissa


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't know her personally but Helen Gleason is out of Florida for most of the year. She is very involved in the breed and does all kinds of competition with her dogs.
Nocturne Acres


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Yeah, um stick with Andrew.


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Angela care to elaborate via PM?

Melissa


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I would but you're over your limit on pms


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Angela:
I cleared out all my old pm's 

Melissa


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: shepherdmom12I don't know her personally but Helen Gleason is out of Florida for most of the year. She is very involved in the breed and does all kinds of competition with her dogs.
> Nocturne Acres


I have known Helen for years. She is an advocate of better Temperament in the German Shepherd. She is mixing Am Show lines with German Show Lines. Helen has B/HOT a 1/2 and 1/2 male in Shutzhund. Not a bad place to look at all, but she doesn't breed often, so there could be a wait.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

I am curious as to how many members own or have owned a dog by Jagenstadt Kennel besides Zyp and myself. I would love to see how they turned out.


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

I'm curious to see how your girl turned out!
Come on now Denise, 2 pictures of her in a little over 2 years.....


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

All my friends know that I am computer stupid. If anybody wants to see what my dog looks like, and I believe I sent you 4 pictures which you have listed on your website, they can view them in the testimonial section. She hasn't changed since I sent pictures to you


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

Oh come on now Denise, I'm sure if you really wanted to you could figure out how to download a few pics.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Andrew, I hate to pit you against a rival but I also want to throw Susie Schimansky's name out there! She has Southern Storm Kennels in Loxahatchee and that is where I found my Hummer. He has a fantastic temperament and is absolutely stunning! Although I would love a pup from Gigi someday.... she is an awesome female... 

Between Andrew and Susie you shouldn't have to leave the state of Florida.... or South Florida for that matter!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I have a lot of respect for Helen Gleason. She has always been a champion of temperament and working ability in the American Showline dog. She has worked to attain that by combining lines. Many do not like combining lines, many understand it may better the breed. Helen had been very successful doing this. 

Helen is highly respected in the GSDCA. I would buy a dog from her.


----------



## MWildner (Jun 3, 2004)

Thank you everyone for the recommendations, I have met with Andrew and I have also met with Miriam Barkus and now I will check out others posted here. Whew! I didn't know this was going to be so tough









Anyway I will be looking to bring home a puppy the beginning of the year, hope that gives me enough time to find one









Melissa


----------



## Jagenstadt (Feb 1, 2004)

> Quote:Andrew, I hate to pit you against a rival but I also want to throw Susie Schimansky's name out there! She has Southern Storm Kennels in Loxahatchee and that is where I found my Hummer.


*Susie's not a rival, she's a very good friend of mine. I have given her co-ownership of Gigi, Gigi lives in her house.







* 



> Quote: I have a lot of respect for Helen Gleason. She has always been a champion of temperament and working ability in the American Showline dog.


*Helen is also a good friend, Gigi's mother Ally and Helen's female Funny are VERY closely related (same mother and grandsire).
Helen has very nice dogs and does a good job breeding, training and showing. *


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

So, we all agree! Gigi pups are pretty special... 

I'm not biased, at least not _ much_.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Haha I guess rival was the wrong word. I know she's mentioned you once or twice and I've probably seen Gigi one of the times I was there!


----------

